
Google Home Mini Actions Development Tutorial [video] - kalub92
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oKhSWnGCFM&t=3m06s
======
evanlivingston
An alternative to integrating with one of google's surveillance devices is to
use Mycroft.

[https://mycroft.ai/](https://mycroft.ai/)

~~~
Someone1234
"Don't let Google spy on you, instead use this solution that is built on
Google's STT cloud service."

It is neat that they one day plan to move to a speech to text service that is
OSS (by Mozilla?), but in the mean time all of the providers are proprietary
with Google being the default.

If Google Mini is a "surveillance device" then so is Mycroft.

